# pink cere



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow, thanks for all of the speedy replies. We don't have any 5 in 1, but we do have baytril in pill, liquid, and shot form. We have Tysolin in shot form as well. I've put some Grapefuit seed extract in their water for all of the birds. GSE is a natural wide-spectrum antiobiotic. We'll start him on the 1/4 baytril tabs right away. I did pull the babies last evening, and let their mom in this morning to help me feed them.
Thanks again for all the info, we greatly appreciate it.


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Be sure to check out the hen too. If the babies are sick and she has been feeding she may have given this to them or it could be from the nesting area.
Katie


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

If they are feeding age I would not give them Baytril. Battril in young pigeons can cause cartlidge damage. You really need to order some of the 5 in 1 from Foys Pigeon or Seigles Pigeon Supply. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/ http://www.siegelpigeons.com/ 
You will want them to send it one day mail, then you would get it in 2 to 3 days.
Katie


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

I would look at the cere color as something that is brewing.
The suggestion is that you dose all your birds with Appertex, Spartrix and Ivermec. That way, if the cere(s) do not come back to normal, you will know to start an antibiotic.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi,
I am still quite new on pigeon topics,so while reading and looking at my baby Angel,which is 5 months old I noticed that his ceres is pink,but I know that it always was pink.Is it normal?My outdoor pigeons have all white ceres,clearly Angel's is pink and soft.

------------------


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It is normal for the cere to be pink on young birds. It becomes larger and whitish as they grow older. 

Terry Whatley


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry'
Thank you for your reply.
Reti


----------



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Wilson's cere has returned to normal. He has one more dose of baytril tonight, and that will complete his 2 days on baytril. The other birds and their droppings all look fine. Thanks again for everyone's help. This is such a great forum! 
Also, just wanted to let you all know that the ruptured air sac in the baby is healing well. He's almost back to normal.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Sandra,

Glad to hear the birds are getting better! I've really learned a lot from your two incidents...

For how many days did you have to drain the air that leaked out of the air sac?

Nanci


----------



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Nanci-
The breeder emptied the air sac for two days, while it was really full. On the 3rd day it had gone down quite a bit on its own so she decided to leave it alone.


----------

